# Swoop 175 7.0 2015 - Dämpfereinstellung für Dummies



## Knoxville86 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt, bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Anleitung zur Dämpfereinstellung meines neuen Swoop 175 7.0 2015.

Hab im Netzt schon mal gegooglet, aber irgendwie nichts passendes gefunden.

Und perfekt wäre wirklich eine Anleitung für Dummies, damit auch ich "Nichttechniker" Bürofutzi die Einstellung verstehe und vornehmen kann. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus! 

Grüße
Knoxi


----------



## Thiel (7. Dezember 2014)

30% SAG und alle Einstellungen auf mittel. Das ist OK, wenn man noch gar nichts versteht. SAG ist der verbrauchte Federweg, wenn du auf dem Bike in neutraler Haltung stehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knoxville86 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hi, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Hab die Gabel jetzt so eingestellt. 
Gibt es für den Dämpfer auch so eine "Faustformel"?


----------



## ruben81 (8. Dezember 2014)

Auf der Fox Website findest das Grundsetup, welches du dann an deinen Fahrstil anpassen kannst:
Fox 36 Float Fit RC2
Fox Float X CTD


----------



## Knoxville86 (8. Dezember 2014)

Servus Ruben.
Danke dir, die Anleitung hatte ich schon gefunden gestern. Hatte auf was deutschsprachiges gehofft. 
Mein Rad läuft nun wieder, neue Kurbeln sind dran. Kann also los gehen


----------



## ruben81 (8. Dezember 2014)

Gabel:
Max 125psi
Rebound 13 Klicks Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn
LSC 13 Klicks Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn
HSC 18 Klicks Gegen den Uhrzeigersinn

Dämpfer:
Max 300psi


----------



## Knoxville86 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja, soweit hab ich das auch verstanden (glaub ich )


----------



## Knoxville86 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab jetzt die empfohlenen Werte von Fox an der Gabel gezählt, hab also die Verstellräder in Fahrtrichtung nach links eingestellt und die Klicks gezählt...
Jetzt macht die Gabel beim ausfedern Geräusche wie ein "Luftziehen". Normal?


Bzw. hab ich schon den ersten Fehler gemacht? Hab erst die LSC und HSC eingestellt, danach den Rebound.
Wenn ich nun aber die Anleitung nochmal lese, muss ich zuerst Rebound machen.


----------



## ruben81 (8. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Luftziehen habe ich bei mit auch. Und zusätzlich auch etwas Öl an der Rebound Schraube. Ist meine erste Fox, kenne mich da auch nicht so gut aus.
Die Jungs im Bike Discount Megastore haben die Gabel bei Auslieferung auf 150psi aufgepumpt, obwohl 125psi der max. zulässige Druck ist, hoffe da haben sie nix kaputt gemacht...


----------



## Knoxville86 (9. Dezember 2014)

Da muss ich bei mir mal das Übergabeprotokoll anschauen. Hast du dort mal angefragt? Ich kann die Mailhilfe von denen echt empfehlen, schnelle Reaktion und Hilfestellung


----------



## BoPeeP (9. Dezember 2014)

Zitat von der Fox-Seite: "New 2015 36 FLOAT forks come from the factory with one blue 7.6cc spacer installed. To make it easier to achieve full travel, you can remove the existing spacer to lower your compression ratio."

D.h. das etwas harte Ansprechen der Gabel lässt sich auch auf den Spacer zurückführen, der serienmäßig verbaut ist. Kann ich den einfach entfernen?
Für mein Empfinden ist die Gabel immer noch etwas zu hart bei ruppigen Passagen. Kampfgewicht mit allem drum und dran bei ca. 97 Kg. SAG habe ich au ca. 20% eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ~joe~ (9. Dezember 2014)

SAG erhöhen sollte schon helfen, oder nutzt die Gabel schon den FW gut aus?
Eventuell ja auch einfach mit der Zug/Druckstufe rumspielen...


----------



## BoPeeP (10. Dezember 2014)

~joe~ schrieb:


> SAG erhöhen sollte schon helfen, oder nutzt die Gabel schon den FW gut aus?
> Eventuell ja auch einfach mit der Zug/Druckstufe rumspielen...


Federweg wird augenscheinlich komplett genutzt. Der O-Ring auf den Rohren ist fast am Ende, also kurz vor Anschlag. Zug- und Druckstufe passen eigentlich soweit. Hmmm...


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt auch 'ne App.
„FOX - Intelligent Ride Dynamics“ von FOX Factory, Inc. https://appsto.re/de/EXzUG.i


----------



## ruben81 (10. Dezember 2014)

Leider aber "Apple only"


----------



## Deleted 173968 (10. Dezember 2014)

ruben81 schrieb:


> Leider aber "Apple only"



Ok, wusste nicht, das der TE kein iPhone hat ... da weist Du anscheinend mehr als ich.


----------



## Knoxville86 (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab wirklich keins 
Aber dann muss halt das iPad her halten..

Hab Fox auch ne Mail geschrieben und nach einer deutschen Anleitung gefragt.
Hier der Link dazu:
http://www.ridefox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/013/2013_FOXOwnersGuide_605-00-100.pdf

Ist aber nicht wirklich mit der Englischen vergleichbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

